# Mouse is jumpy....

## Maheriano

It's like my mouse is on crack. I had a regular Dell 3 button scroll mouse and it worked like a dream. Now I just picked up a BenQ wireless keyboard and mouse combo and plugged it in to see if it would work without any alterations to my xorg.conf file. To my surprise, it did work and I haven't changed anything since. The only problem is when I try to put it on something precise like the maximize/minimize button in my window or a submit button, it jumps around on the fine tuning. But just a little, within a few millimeters. But if I leave it alone, it just stays in the one place, it's only in the fine tuning of moving my mouse real slow. And also, periodically in my work, it'll hide back to the bottom left corner for no reason at all. Then I'll have to move the mouse to try and find it again. What can I configure here? I'm completely lost!

----------

## m_spidey

Hi 

I don't suppose you've tried a different device driver in your xorg.conf?

Cheers

----------

## Maheriano

 *m_spidey wrote:*   

> Hi 
> 
> I don't suppose you've tried a different device driver in your xorg.conf?
> 
> Cheers

 

I guess I was hoping it was a simple fix like that, except I'm a little Gentoo challenged. How do I configure a different driver? Try to find a Wiki I guess?

----------

## m_spidey

Well the xorg.conf is located at 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

In there look for a `Section "InputDevice"` those are the ones controlling your mouse and keyboard.

The one you want to modify is called looks something like `Driver "mouse"` so you need to change the part after the "Driver" to one which won't make you mouse seem like its on Crack. That may take a bit of googling.

=))

----------

## Maheriano

 *m_spidey wrote:*   

> Well the xorg.conf is located at 
> 
> ```
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Ya I know exactly the place you're talking about, I had to fine tune it to allow for zAxisMapping. Thanks, but is it just replacing the driver name and that's it? Cool.

----------

## Maheriano

It's driving me crazy, I'm going to throw it out the window.

It's a BenQ M302-M wireless optical 3 button/scroll mouse. Many thanks to whoever can take away this stress bucket.

----------

## iopi

When my mouse was jumping around, it was due to DMA not being turned on.  But this may not be the case with you o_o.  Worth a try though.

----------

## brazzmonkey

did you try to generate a new xorg.conf with any of the provided configure scripts ? backup your current xorg.conf and run any of the following scripts :

```
# Xorg -configure

# xorgconfig.

# xorgcfg
```

hopefully you'll find a better driver, you can then merge newer and older conf files.

hope this helps

----------

## Maheriano

I ran the configuration and it just gave me the same "mouse" driver I'm using now. What can I type in there instead of "mouse"?

----------

## kaarlo

Hi,

I know this is obvious and silly, but have you tried operating the optical mouse on different physical pads?

Kaarlo

----------

## Maheriano

 *kaarlo wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I know this is obvious and silly, but have you tried operating the optical mouse on different physical pads?
> 
> Kaarlo

 

Not silly at all actually, I figured maybe the varnish on my desk was messing with it so I tried it on a flat black surface and got the same result.

----------

## kaarlo

I wonder if the manufacturer recommends a certain kind of pad? I have an ordinary Logitech optical mouse on my wooden desktop, and I've also noticed this sometimes

 *Quote:*   

>  And also, periodically in my work, it'll hide back to the bottom left corner for no reason at all. 

 

However, this doesn't happen if I'm using the "official" mousepad.

Well, just some lo-tech thoughts... 

Kaarlo

----------

## Maheriano

So I bought another computer and put Windows on it just for ease of setup. The mouse is acting the exact same way with no differences. It jumps all over the place, the only time it's good is the first few minutes I have new batteries in it. Eventually, a few months into the batteries, I have to replace them because the mouse jumps all over the place, way worse than normal.

----------

## arwing

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> So I bought another computer and put Windows on it just for ease of setup. The mouse is acting the exact same way with no differences. It jumps all over the place, the only time it's good is the first few minutes I have new batteries in it. Eventually, a few months into the batteries, I have to replace them because the mouse jumps all over the place, way worse than normal.

 

The obvious solution is to switch to a corded mouse.  I recomend the $15-$20 optical logitech mice with two buttons and a wheel.  I've never had one go bad for a reason other than gross misuse.

----------

